# Piet's Albino BHPs - Updated Pics



## Gabe (Dec 5, 2005)

Hi all,

Here are some recent pics of Piet's albino BHPs. For those who haven't heard about these BHPs, they were bred in the Netherlands by Piet Nyten, who also happened to breed the original granite Western Papuan Carpets. Pics of the granites can be found on his website - http://www.moreliagranites.com/main.html


----------



## Dicco (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice colours, I'm not a real fan of albinos but I don't mind those guys, still prefer the regular colouration though.


----------



## iceman (Dec 5, 2005)

from what i have heard the 1st albino bhp was fonud there in Rockhampton


----------



## OuZo (Dec 5, 2005)

Holy shamoly that's awesome . I like the white spots down its back


----------



## ad (Dec 5, 2005)

The patterning colour does it for me - amazing orange - interesting where bhps 'brown out' it has albino white there.
I just hate the head though - looks like is has had an acid dip or been skun or something.
that colour banding and a blackhead and would be awesome!!


----------



## da_donkey (Dec 5, 2005)

GOSH......Napoleon dynomite


----------



## ben1200 (Dec 5, 2005)

Interesting snake still prefer the originals tho


----------



## Retic (Dec 5, 2005)

That is just beautiful, I just love albinos. I see what you mean though Adam, it would be nice with say an orange head.
Iceman, I don't think anyone was saying it's the first one.


----------



## kahn_10 (Dec 5, 2005)

nice lookin snake???? soo are they available in australia??? if i was rich i would get one lol


----------



## craig.a.c (Dec 5, 2005)

WOW. I wouldn't mind a pair of them.


----------



## congo_python (Dec 5, 2005)

Great looking snake, i also love the white patches down the back (why not bred in australia? i hate seeing this overseas)


----------



## Retic (Dec 5, 2005)

Why do you hate seeing this overseas ? He was very lucky to have had this animal hatch, it wasn't bred here because no-one here had the good fortune to breed it.


----------



## congo_python (Dec 5, 2005)

As most of the (albino) australian species bred, usually seem to be bred in countries other than oz, and i would like to see more of these "firsts" happen in oz, as these are OUR natives. But it is still good to see it happen 'full stop' than it not happen at all, even if it is'nt in oz. 

Congo


----------



## pugsly (Dec 5, 2005)

That is amazing, looks fantastic white head or black I'd take one anyday!


----------



## Dicco (Dec 5, 2005)

congo_python said:


> As most of the (albino) australian species bred, usually seem to be bred in countries other than oz, and i would like to see more of these "firsts" happen in oz, as these are OUR natives. But it is still good to see it happen 'full stop' than it not happen at all, even if it is'nt in oz.
> 
> Congo


What do you mean? I don't know one albino Aussie apart from BHP that have been bred overseas and not here, we have the Olives, Darwin Carpets, Central Beardies and there is a leucistic maculosus held by QPWS.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 5, 2005)

I don't know a great deal about genetics. I am certain there are people on this site with "phd" at the end of their name that will blow me out of the water. However, from what I understand an albino is merely a mutation. Most animals we know have evolved over millions of years to be what they are today. OK, so some guy called De Vries reckoned that evolution is a product of mutations. But, anyway, back to my point. In the wild, you will probably see the same number of albinos as you do in captivity.... until ... you start getting them in captivity, that is to say that getting your first albino is a matter of chance and probably the same chance as a wild one. But as the wild ones are not following their evolutionary path chances are they will not survive as well as the captive ones. And there is probably less in breeding in the wild so maybe their chances are lower.

Once you have an albino you can then work out which animals will carry the gene (I remember "splits" as we used to call them in the bird world). Even though they look normal you can still selectively breed them. So maybe the reason that these things happen overseas is that they are kept in much less natural conditions than in Australia, there is more inbreeding overseas (done on purpose), there are no wild caught specimens and there are simply more of them in captivity overseas. All that coupled with the luck of getting the 1st one.

In years to come, as our hobby matures, we will have a lot more of these type of animals. Just look at Cockatiels and Princess parrots and what they have come up with in the last 30 years. And now all these variegated species have been taken out of the licencing system cause its pretty hard to take a harlequin budgie from the wild. And a white cockatiel was a lot more expensive in 1979 than it is today!!

JMH (unqualified) O


----------



## yommy (Dec 5, 2005)

Leucistic maculosus now that would be something to see.
Is it alive or dead?
Overseas maybe ahead of us in the variations etc but which everway
you look at it, it's still our aussie species. Americans and Europeans
can't go for a wonder in the scrub and come across these amazing
animals in their natural environment. Let them develop and do the 
hard yards in the genetics and one day pass on their knowledge. 
You can always dream of having one of these down the track


----------



## foxysnake (Dec 5, 2005)

OOhhh, firstly leucustic maccies, hell yeah I'd love to see that. As for the albino bhp's I have to agree with a few here that it pi**es me off that overseas they have more variants of our snakes. How could it not? But I kinda agree with Peterjohnson as well.


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 5, 2005)

congo_python said:


> As most of the (albino) australian species bred, usually seem to be bred in countries other than oz, and i would like to see more of these "firsts" happen in oz, as these are OUR natives. But it is still good to see it happen 'full stop' than it not happen at all, even if it is'nt in oz.
> 
> Congo



Hi Congo,
I tend to disagree with you in part, we have more albino australian species here than they do in the US and Europe.
We have Olives, Darwins, and T+ childreni, maybe other things that people are keeping real quiet about, who knows.

Whilst they do have albino BHP's, I can't think of any other Australian albino's that they have.
I agree though, it is great to see(Whoever is breeding them), gives me a sense of excitement to think, 'what's coming next?'.

Neil


----------



## crackers (Dec 6, 2005)

what a fantastic contrast!! original is best but id kill for one of em
would love to see pics of aussie found albinos.....ive looked at blondie a hundred times and cant get enough


----------



## Hickson (Dec 6, 2005)

I heard that there was an amelanistic Swamp/Marsh Snake that the ARP had. Don't know if they still have it. 



Hix


----------



## buck (Dec 6, 2005)

ad said:


> The patterning colour does it for me - amazing orange - interesting where bhps 'brown out' it has albino white there.
> I just hate the head though - looks like is has had an acid dip or been skun or something.
> that colour banding and a blackhead and would be awesome!!



That's exactly what I thought when I saw the pic...


----------



## ad (Dec 6, 2005)

NC,
You can add that redbelly black snake to the list and the vitticeps too!
As you say, what is 'hidden' or hatching this season.
Glad you agree Buck, cause it would look awesome with a blackhead, If I was any good with photoshop Id do it to see what it would look like.
Cheers
Ad


----------



## NCHERPS (Dec 6, 2005)

ad said:


> NC,
> You can add that redbelly black snake to the list and the vitticeps too!
> As you say, what is 'hidden' or hatching this season.
> Glad you agree Buck, cause it would look awesome with a blackhead, If I was any good with photoshop Id do it to see what it would look like.
> ...



Hi Ad, how's it going?
Yes, I forgot about the Vitticeps. I didn't know that the albino redbellies have been bred, I know of a fella in Sydney that has one though.

I reckon the Albino bhp's are the most impressive australian albino's to date, look forward to seeing update shots as they mature.

cheers Neil


----------



## ad (Dec 6, 2005)

Good thanks Neil!, I must admit I only know of the red bellies' existance. I dont think it has been bred.
The vitticeps havent bred either, Im still not sure if any have made it to adulthood even.
As far as the pick of them go, Im not a huge fan of albinoes but appreciate them, Id have to pick the albino olives. They look incredible in the flesh. And consistant colour/pattern look better atm imo - look how gooey everyone went over that white ball python with black eyes. If it wasnt for the marketing of the albino olives they would be a very 'sought after' addition to a collection. This will still happen but in 3-5 years when they have been bred for a while.
The one that sends me gooey is the Hyper Darwin - Wow! I wont one of them!!!!
Cheers
Ad


----------



## OuZo (Dec 6, 2005)

> Once you have an albino you can then work out which animals will carry the gene (I remember "splits" as we used to call them in the bird world).



I was talking to someone about that the other day...is it possible to do some sort of test (dna or whatever :lol to find out if an animal is a het for albinism? I'm sure it would be expensive but just out of curiosity does anyone know if it's possible?


----------



## congo_python (Dec 6, 2005)

Hypo darwin ? i have'nt seen those pic's yet, has anyone got a link?
NC thats the way i look at it too


> it is great to see(Whoever is breeding them), gives me a sense of excitement to think, 'what's coming next?'.


i'd just rather see them in oz, rather than overseas - as your aussie hobbyist may be able to their hands on them in the future, but this is only my reasoning and i'm not tring to be malicious at all to our overseas enthueists. jmo


----------



## Dicco (Dec 6, 2005)

> Hypo darwin ? i have'nt seen those pic's yet, has anyone got a link?
> NC thats the way i look at it too


Not Hypo, hyper, instead of having no or reduced melanin it has excessive amounts, it's almost entirely black except its belly.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Dec 6, 2005)

[quote="OuZoI was talking to someone about that the other day...is it possible to do some sort of test (dna or whatever :lol to find out if an animal is a het for albinism? I'm sure it would be expensive but just out of curiosity does anyone know if it's possible?[/quote]

Zo, in my day you had to trust the seller that an animal was a split. I guess now with the G Nome discovered it may be possible but I think the cost would be enormous. So I guess it still comes down to trust.


----------



## danw (Dec 6, 2005)

wow..it looks stunning but I still prefer the normal black headed python I think


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Dec 6, 2005)

Here are some pics of local animals that rock my little world!!!!!

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b246/Chondropython/DSC01589.jpg

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b246/Chondropython/28blackprincess.jpg

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b246/Chondropython/951a5512.jpg

http://i20.photobucket.com/albums/b246/Chondropython/951a5512.jpg


----------



## ad (Dec 6, 2005)

MH, Do you know if the hyper darwin is in a breeding program atm? and when/if they will be available
Cheers
Ad


----------



## Dicco (Dec 6, 2005)

ad said:


> MH, Do you know if the hyper darwin is in a breeding program atm?
> Cheers
> Ad


It's part of the 'Snake Ranch' project.


----------



## congo_python (Dec 7, 2005)

Sorry Dicco My Bad!


----------



## pugsly (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice snakes MH, beautiful.


----------



## ihaveherps (Dec 9, 2005)

i think everyone forgot about the albino blue-tongues as well.


----------



## Dicco (Dec 9, 2005)

ihaveherps said:


> i think everyone forgot about the albino blue-tongues as well.


Oh yes, there are a few Albino Bluey's arund the place too, some of these will also be part of the 'Snake Ranch'.


----------



## Minhawali (Dec 9, 2005)

Yep,

Albino Easterns at ARP, albino Blotched in Tasmania and an albino Hosmer's skink at Adelaide Zoo.

Besides the BHP, the only Aussie albinos I've seen in the US and Europe are Pilbara Knobtails.

Cheers,
Johan.


----------



## OuZo (Dec 9, 2005)

ARRRRGGGGGG put the instrument down and step AWAY from the lizard! :shock: :lol:


----------



## herptrader (Dec 9, 2005)

There was an albino Copper head caught down the road from where I live which I think made the cover of Herptafauna (sp ??) a few years back.

The first albino reptile I am aware of that was bred in captivity was the corn snake as shown in the Reptilemania DVD. Actually that DVD is full of albinos including turtles which look really cute as albinos.

As for this white headed python I think it looks at least as good as the regular black headed. I think this species make great captives/pets.


----------



## peterescue (Dec 9, 2005)

Its alright Ouzo, the pic is of Johan on holidays in Australia. He visited ARP and they got him to sex the blueys for them. The fact its poking its tongue out shows its pretty relaxed.
Johan is a mod on Bluetongueskink.net


----------



## ad (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeah I forgot about the short neck turtles.
http://www.turtlebreeders.com.au/Products.htm


----------



## Jason (Dec 9, 2005)

this is great the amount of albinos is groing, i cant wait to see what else is to come. i hear that a few albino spotteds (maccies) hatched this year as well, im hoping that is true as i would love to see some pics cause they are one of my favourite pythons!!


----------



## Retic (Dec 9, 2005)

It is a great looking snake, the head looks just like a Boelens python and they are just beautiful.



ad said:


> MH, Do you know if the hyper darwin is in a breeding program atm? and when/if they will be available
> Cheers
> Ad


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 9, 2005)

W e also have albino adders..


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Dec 9, 2005)

Spoke to Tim the other day! He does not know where those albino death adders went. I know of another albino but I am not allowed to say anything yet. It will be disclosed very soon I hope!


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 9, 2005)

Here you go MH,I posted this pic a while back i'm sure there's more around :wink:


----------



## Dicco (Dec 9, 2005)

Colours are similar to Desert Death Adders I've seen.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 9, 2005)

Yeah a nice Dajarra adder is a hot looking animal but not quite like these


----------



## shellshock (Dec 9, 2005)

i would love to see our best exports stay here it is amazing the kind of breeding and the amount of money they do spend overseas to get such fantastic results i guess i might be a bit jealous and i would hate to deny anyone the satisfaction of aus snakes but we are not aloud to have theres
is this an aus snake?
whether this one is or isnt it is a shame that the arguably best patterned aus snake species are overseas


----------



## Retic (Dec 9, 2005)

I think that is a contradiction :lol: 



shellshock said:


> i would love to see our best exports stay here


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 9, 2005)

shellshock this one is also hel in Australia as are most albinos of Aussie species known of as mentioned already...The overseas market has mutations such as jags and the rest is a result of mega inbreeding or crossing.


----------



## Basssman (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey Browns i know of someone who breeds amelanistic adders is that what the one in the pic is or is it a albino? :lol: 

cheers Sam


----------



## Retic (Dec 10, 2005)

Six of one and half a dozen of the other I reckon :lol:


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah byup that one is also amelanistic :wink:


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Dec 12, 2005)

The snake on that second picture looks a bit under the weather?


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2005)

> The snake on that second picture looks a bit under the weather?



Looks ok to me for an albino adder that's just been born,probably just a bad pic i saw a pic of an albino carpet on another forum which made it look a bit under the weather also.

Here's a view from above...


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Dec 13, 2005)

That other carpet was very under the weather! It was pretty frozen!


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2005)

Sorry not the one i am talking about i don't think anyway.


----------



## Basssman (Dec 13, 2005)

hey browns do they have red eyes or are theyt like the clikdreni i got from craig and are a different sort of albino if u know what i mean? :lol:


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Dec 13, 2005)

Albinos are difficult to photograph. You get a lot of glare of them! I am sure youll find out one day! :wink: Those are good looking snakes though. Hope they become more available to the common keeper one day.

Browns, by the way how are the eggs going? Good luck!


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2005)

nah mate i'm guessing they'd be the same as the albino darwins with pink/red eyest- lol


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Dec 13, 2005)

That explains it? I was wondering about that? That genetic stuff is really confusing to me you know? :wink: There is actually a Albino Darwin with some spots appearing on it so they might turn out to be something contradictory. I am sure you know of the Paradox Albino carpet python?


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 13, 2005)

yes saw the paradox very unusual i wonder if that strange bhp there is may be a paradox of some kind too still being able to show black almost a pieballed albino hey?I heard there was one coming out with lavender from a good friend i wonder if that could be like Bob Clarkes burmese ?


----------



## Retic (Dec 13, 2005)

Yes the paradox albinos are very interesting, an albino that still has patches of black pigment. They seem to occur in most species of albino from time to time.


----------



## Morelia_Hunter (Dec 13, 2005)

Lavender in what snake thoug, I lost you there. Could be something like the snake that Bob Whithey has! I think there is stuff out there that noeone knows of. I think there are snakes in cages that are morphs that people dont even know of. Lavender would be nice. Bob clark got his different snakes from different origins though. I used to have some lavenders, Never managed to breed them though. I had to go travel and needed some money. They are probably the nicest of the albino big snakes.


----------



## Retic (Dec 15, 2005)

Tyrosinase-positive albinos can have a lavendar look about them and in some cases can be almost lavendar all over.


----------



## BROWNS (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah Bobs bhp i was talking about also with the paradox.

The albino i'm talking about showing lavender is one of the albino carpets that have been bred so maybe they have some underlying colour not thought to be there which brings out the lavender.


----------

